# Waterseal poured foundation



## ktwags (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a couple cracks in my foundation and i want to waterseal the poured foundation i wanted to know if anyone knows what the best products are for that


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

ktwags said:


> I have a couple cracks in my foundation and i want to waterseal the poured foundation i wanted to know if anyone knows what the best products are for that


For structural repairs; Concrete Epoxy resin is the component to use. There is some preperation involved. 
It is injected into the crack and forms a super strong bond with the concrete, often stronger than the material it is injected into...

Here is a discussion:

http://www.askthebuilder.com/B119_Concrete_Epoxy_Masonry_Epoxy_Repair.shtml

Here is a link:

http://www.abatron.com/home006.htm


----------



## ktwags (Apr 18, 2007)

what can i do for waterseal then after i use the concrete apoxy?


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

I've had the concrete epoxy done at my house. Small cracks were cleaned up, and small holes were drilled along the crack where the epoxy was injected. Construction adhesive/caulk is then applied over the crack. For larger cracks, you can clean up the crack and apply a hydraulic cement.

Waterseals are generally used for concrete block foundations, not poured foundations. Given that, a brand would be "Drylock," which can be purchased at home centers like Lowe's.

http://www.ugl.com/drylokMasonry/masonryWaterproofer/index.php


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

ktwags said:


> what can i do for waterseal then after i use the concrete apoxy?


Some points to consider:

http://www.concretesealants.com/basement.htm

Some of the products out there:

http://www.radonseal.com/concrete-sealers/siloxanes.htm

http://www.radonseal.com/concrete-sealers/lastiseal.htm


----------

